# How Much Did You Spend On Amazon in the last 12 months?



## Mitch86 (Dec 31, 2021)

I spent $ 16,652.93 on Amazon in the last 12 months. How much did you spend?


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm not sure exactly, but I have been getting around 50% of my groceries from Amazon.


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm afraid I don't shop at Amazon, so, zero.  I see it as the Walmart of the internet and I don't shop at Walmart since they stopped selling all American made in favor of "the cheapest" and began arranging to put small, nearby retail competitors out of business.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 31, 2021)

Less than $100.00 on Amazon maybe $1,000.00 on internet purchases.

I tend to buy more things on eBay or Etsy for my collections of _*stuff.*_


----------



## Don M. (Dec 31, 2021)

Zero on Amazon....I can almost always find a better price/deal elsewhere.


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 31, 2021)

More than I should have.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 31, 2021)

zero


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Myquest55 said:


> I'm afraid I don't shop at Amazon, so, zero.  I see it as the Walmart of the internet and I don't shop at Walmart since they stopped selling all American made in favor of "the cheapest" and began arranging to put small, nearby retail competitors out of business.


with all due respect you can't see it like walmart, because Amazon is not a store.. it's a gigantic digital  warehouse for hundreds of thousands of stores, of all types, and a streaming service for all types of entertainment, and a library..amongst many other things..

This will explain more fully..


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon_(company)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> I spent $ 16,652.93 on Amazon in the last 12 months. How much did you spend?


is there an easy way to know the annual total?.. I can't seem to find one ...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 31, 2021)

I buy things on Amazon almost every day. Sometimes I buy 2 or 3 times a day. It's my favorite place to shop. I have no idea how much I spend there. I have Prime so I also get to watch shows.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> I spent $ 16,652.93 on Amazon in the last 12 months. How much did you spend?



Yikes!   ..  after checking mine  out,   I spent about  $6500 at Amazon  this past year.   Some of that is food purchases from Whole Foods.
And that includes   the $119 yearly Prime fee.


----------



## Nosy Bee-54 (Dec 31, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I buy things on Amazon almost every day. Sometimes I buy 2 or 3 times a day. It's my favorite place to shop. I have no idea how much I spend there. I have Prime so I also get to watch shows.


Wow! Where do you put it all? If you have a garage, I am guessing it is full.

ETA: Answering the question, I spent $82. I bought a gift for a relative in England. Amazon gave me 30 days of Prime FREE, so there was no delivery charge. I'm not a shopper so will cancelled Prime by the second week in January before Amazon charges the first monthly payment.


----------



## David777 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hmmm. Wasn't going to answer but then wondered if there was a simple way to find out how much without tediously adding up each order, since most members would not bother for that reason alone.

So logged in then went to Orders.
That showed 24 orders in 2021 over 3 pages.  Each order showed a single dollar figure with the $ sign.  Showed there is no simple way to answer OP's question.  But not for a savvy computer person.

For each page entered [mouse select all rows with orders]<ctrl><c>
Then <ctrl>p pasted each of 3 results into a text file. t1.txt
On my Windows 10 laptop opened a cmd.exe window.
cd [folder with t1.txt]
grep \$ t1.txt > t2.txt
notepad opened up t2.txt
<ctrl>a

Opened up an Excel xlsx file.
Opened a new sheet.
Pasted <ctrl>p the t2.txt result into the new page
At bottom of $ column cell entered =Sum([mouse select all rows with $])
Result = $1971.03
in cell below that entered =[result cell]/24
$82.13 average order cost

Contents of t2.txt:

$39.95 
$28.44 
$153.10 
$8.96 
$69.35 
$18.65 
$92.24 
$32.80 
$453.91 
$65.63 
$0.00 
$491.95 
$20.81 
$7.63 
$8.04 
$75.49 
$61.16 
$30.37 
$51.32 
$46.41 
$125.63 
$14.18 
$36.82 
$38.19 

$1,971.03 
$82.13 

Note grep is a UNIX command I ported into Windows as I worked years in UNIX computer hardware engineering.  Anything enclosed by brackets is not literal.  I don't buy amazon groceries.  4 items were used science paperback books.  There were a total of 34 items within the 24 orders as I try to total above the $25 no shipping threshold.  So mostly items less than $100 and no really expensive items.  That last item at $38.19 is due Monday, is a yummy 5 pound block of peanut butter fudge.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

Every year I set up  a ledger sheet for the year,     of all my expenses.    My monthly  Amazon purchases get their own column .....   so I can just add the 12 months up easily.

Once an accountant,  always an  accountant  ...lol    ....   (That was my occupation before retiring)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Yikes!   ..  after checking mine  out,   I spent about  $6500 at Amazon  this past year.   Some of that is food purchases from Whole Foods.
> And that includes   the $119 yearly Prime fee.


yes I have prime too... I'll have to go and physically add it up if there's not a faster way to do it I suppose


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Every year I set up  a ledger sheet for the year,     of all my expenses.    My monthly  Amazon purchases get their own column .....   so I can just add the 12 months up easily.
> 
> *Once an accountant,  always an  accountant  ...lol    ....   (That was my occupation before retiring)*


oh now, would you fancy moving next door to me perchance.. ?


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 31, 2021)

Much more than I should have.  Adding it all up would be depressing...


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> oh now, would you fancy moving next door to me perchance.. ?



My only talent in life is working with numbers ..   

Keeping track of that stuff can be easy if you record monthly statements  -  I do it with everything.   I have to!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> My only talent in life is working with numbers ..
> 
> Keeping track of that stuff can be easy if you record monthly statements  -  I do it with everything.   I have to!


oooh if only I had a mathematical brain.... ...just added mine up and it comes in at around £2K for the last 12 months ... not bad given that one purchase alone was £400


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2021)

I buy some food at the Walmart site


----------



## Irwin (Dec 31, 2021)

There's an order history report option in Amazon, but it doesn't work. It never gets started or advances from 0%! You'd think with all their money they'd have an adequate test system set up... actually, they should have an automated test system set up. Gone are the days of manual testing for most software companies. Maybe there's a shortage of testers.


----------



## katlupe (Dec 31, 2021)

No idea. I buy on Amazon often plus have Prime. They always have what I want.


----------



## Shero (Dec 31, 2021)

I spend nothing on Amazon, but according to the scammers, I now owe in the thousands!!!!!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 31, 2021)

I bought a few things my daughter said the grandkids would like for Christmas and I needed a new Kindle. I also purchased the covid tests since it was impossible to get tested around here without a long wait. 
  I don't have Prime so she orders it and has it sent to me. I'm surprised they haven't stopped that. I guess they still make a ton of money. 
I probably spent about $200.00.


----------



## PamfromTx (Dec 31, 2021)

Too lazy to add all of the orders.  Wonder if there is an easier way to find out how much we have spent in the past year?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Too lazy to add all of the orders.  Wonder if there is an easier way to find out how much we have spent in the past year?


yep that's what I said... but it seems there isn't ...


----------



## MickaC (Dec 31, 2021)

Big fat 0.
I really don't like Amazon.....i find it expensive.....in my part of the world, there's no such thing as speedy delivery.


----------



## Knight (Dec 31, 2021)

Don't know & don't care. We have every thing in the way of needs. Amazon is convenient for my wifes wants & a source for comparing pricing of whatever those wants might be.  I do know she wanted a lot of stuff.


----------



## Lizzie00 (Dec 31, 2021)

Mitch86 said:


> I spent $ 16,652.93 on Amazon in the last 12 months.


I’m guessing that you bought all of your amazon goodies with the amazon rewards card….at 5% earned on each purchase that’d be just over $830 freeeeeee you earned for the year.

Not too shabby for a freebie!


----------



## Mitch86 (Dec 31, 2021)

I use Quicken to record all my financial transactions every year. Thus, I can run a report by the payee name and easily tell what I spent at Amazon.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 31, 2021)

$0.00

I've used it in the past, but I don't like Amazon.


----------



## Irwin (Dec 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Too lazy to add all of the orders.  Wonder if there is an easier way to find out how much we have spent in the past year?


There is, but it doesn't work. Maybe one of the servers is down or something, but they offer reports you can download in CSV files that have all your data, but it doesn't work. The arrow just spins and spins and you never get a report.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2021)

I buy from Amazon often.  It's only a guess but I'd say MAYBE $3500.00 in the past 12 months since we got the stimulus, too.  But I'm not sure.  I wish there was a way to know.  I have not added it up every month but I know I get many necessities there for my pets and myself.

I should make a point and keep a ledger of it.


----------



## Jace (Dec 31, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Zero on Amazon....I can almost always find a better price/deal elsewhere.


Me, too. I found eBay..and we've become "good friends"..have bid on things..
(Think I really need)..got at good price...know my prices...so pleased!


----------



## terry123 (Jan 1, 2022)

Not sure but a lot since I can stuff there at a better price most of the time.  There is a coffee I like that sells there for 2.83 a box.  Best price even at Walmart.  Buy mostly at Walmart and Amazon.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> More than I should have.


Ditto....


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 1, 2022)

I don't want to know how much I spent. I get free shipping so its better then running around trying to locate items, if it costs a bit more so what? I'm saving on gas and time so that equals out the extra cost, and a big plus and most important is I'm not running around in crowded stores being exposed to Covid.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 1, 2022)

Becky1951 said:


> *I don't want to know how much I spent.* I get free shipping so its better then running around trying to locate items, if it costs a bit more so what? I'm saving on gas and time so that equals out the extra cost, and a big plus and most important is I'm not running around in crowded stores being exposed to Covid.


Ditto..I bought 46 items last year..


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 1, 2022)

Mitch86 said:


> I spent $ 16,652.93 on Amazon in the last 12 months. How much did you spend?


What did you get?


----------



## IFortuna (Jan 1, 2022)

I buy from Amazon all the time but watch out for price gouging. Sometimes I find the same thing at Walmart for much less.
I think people buy from Walmart to sell on Amazon.  They just mark it up and make a bundle that way because some people don't shop or think they are getting a deal because it is Amazon.  Free ship is nice though but it is usually figured in the the price they are charging for the item  You just think your getting free shipping.  I like the rewards though.  I put $100 on my new computer with the rewards I accrued.
It often works for me to shop there and last year I spent about $2500.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2022)

I needed a part for one of my tractors, it was $107 and it was the best price I could find.. Upon check out, It said I could take an instant $70 off if I signed up for a Visa Credit card!! So the price became $37 and I only use that card on Amazon.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2022)

IFortuna said:


> *I buy from Amazon all the time but watch out for price gouging. Sometimes I find the same thing at Walmart for much less.
> I think people buy from Walmart to sell on Amazon.  They just mark it up and make a bundle that way because some people don't shop or think they are getting a deal because it is Amazon.  Free ship is nice though but it is usually figured in the the price they are charging for the item * You just think your getting free shipping.  I like the rewards though.  I put $100 on my new computer with the rewards I accrued.
> It often works for me to shop there and last year I spent about $2500.


yes I agree, I buy a lot on Amazon, but not before I check the prices elsewhere... sometimes the difference is as much as double. or as little as half.... a little free browser extension called Honey... ( type 'joinhoney' in the search bar) which sits unobtrusively while you're shopping online and finds all the discount codes available for the item you're seeking..


----------

